# Whats a good griddle for a pancake house?



## LCBBabyChef (May 14, 2014)

Hi guys I'm opening a pancake house in Turkey and need some help for griddle. What kind of griddle can I use? I have in mind something like all-clad?


----------



## jennyema (May 14, 2014)

You need commercial kitchen equipment


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 14, 2014)

Depends on the size of your restaurant, of course. If pancakes are your specialty, then you will definitely want something on the larger side.

Something along these lines:
Heavy Duty Electric Griddle - WEBstaurant Store

The griddles in the link are all electric counter top models, but note that gas griddles are available, too.

You can also buy a commercial range with a griddle top or combination griddle/open burner. Like this:


----------



## LCBBabyChef (May 14, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Depends on the size of your restaurant, of course. If pancakes are your specialty, then you will definitely want something on the larger side.
> 
> Something along these lines:
> Heavy Duty Electric Griddle - WEBstaurant Store
> ...




Hi, it's really small one 45square meters with 12 tables and I already have kitchen equipment which  is left from the former owner ( it was a Burger house). I guess I need something like griddle plate?? Any idea??


----------



## LCBBabyChef (May 14, 2014)

jennyema said:


> You need commercial kitchen equipment




Yeaaah but which one is nou good?? It's not really traditional to make pancakes hier in Turkey so I need help to choose one.


----------



## LCBBabyChef (May 14, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Depends on the size of your restaurant, of course. If pancakes are your specialty, then you will definitely want something on the larger side.
> 
> Something along these lines:
> Heavy Duty Electric Griddle - WEBstaurant Store
> ...




Hi, it's really small one 45square meters with 12 tables and I already have kitchen equipment which  is left from the former owner ( it was a Burger house). I guess I need something like griddle plate?? Any idea??


----------

